# Fire Alarm Systems Traing (FAST) at Cape Fear Community College



## FAST at CFCC (May 7, 2012)

Fire Alarm Systems Training is a program to produce competent and qualified individuals. It is our belief that properly trained and knowledgeable fire alarm system designers and technicians will reduce the amount of false alarms and improve the quality of life in their community.

Fire department budgets that are consumed by false alarm calls can be used for prevention and education outreach programs. Businesses and residents in municipalities that have false alarm ordinances will spend less on fines. The National Institute for Certification in Engineering Technologies or NICET "is a non-profit organization created by the National Society of Professional Engineers to serve the certification needs of the engineering technology community". Fire Alarm Systems Training endorses and encourages NICET certification.

*Distance Learning*

- Online with in-person labs at CFCC North Campus

- Qualified per WFD and NHCFS AHJ’s

- “Certificate of Completion” awarded for successful completion

- 13.6 CEU’s awarded

*Online*

- Online only, self-paced

- “Certificate of Attendance” awarded for successful completion

- 12 CEU’s awarded

We have also created a page on CFCC’s web site dedicated to the program with full course descriptions and program information. Click on the link to view: http://cfcc.edu/ce/firetraining/fast/index.html or you may join our group on Linkedin http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Fire-Alarm-Systems-Training-FAST-4100772

Please contact me for additional information: pinferrera@cfcc.edu


----------

